# How much pain will you have when death knocks on your door?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

How painful do you think it will be?


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't know. I hope very little. It's why I support organisations like Dignity in Dying. We don't allow animals to go through what we expect humans to tolerate. I'll leave it there otherwise my post will become political.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

atsizat said:


> How painful do you think it will be?


There's no point thinking about it, since you don't know how you will die. Just a waste of time and morbid as well.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, f***, that's a morbid topic.

I lost both my brother and my mother last year. Neither of them dealt with much pain, thanks to drugs. When my own time comes, I'm hoping for the same.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

atsizat said:


> How painful do you think it will be?


There is absolutely no point in speculating as a lot of pain is made worse by stress and anxiety, so why add to the load?

Pain relief drugs and the hospice movement have made quite a difference in the case of lingering illness, and anyway, one might fall or have an accident so feel almost nothing.

Work on improving your health and mood while still alive, and do whatever good you can, and it will help you cope physically & mentally when the time comes - hopefully still a long way off.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> There is absolutely no point in speculating as a lot of pain is made worse by stress and anxiety, so why add to the load?
> 
> Pain relief drugs and the hospice movement have made quite a difference in the case of lingering illness, and anyway, one might fall or have an accident so feel almost nothing.
> 
> Work on improving your health and mood while still alive, and do whatever good you can, and it will help you cope physically & mentally when the time comes - hopefully still a long way off.


Then again, to those who think about the topic just for the fun of it: Knock yourselves out.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm hoping it happens just after City win another title so I can go out with a smile on my face.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

amfortas said:


> Well, f***, that's a morbid topic.
> 
> I lost both my brother and my mother last year. Neither of them dealt with much pain, thanks to drugs. When my own time comes, I'm hoping for the same.


Were they given Morphine or something in hospital in order not to feel pain?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Merl said:


> I'm hoping it happens just after City win another title so I can go out with a smile on my face.


If you are in pain, you can't smile.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> There's no point thinking about it, since you don't know how you will die. Just a waste of time and morbid as well.


Morbid is the OP's style. All of his posts are a cry for help so I wish he would get some. I feel like I'm witnessing the longest suicide in history on TC.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Death! Nature's way of telling you to slow down!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

@atsizat: Bro, depression sucks. Loneliness sucks. Feeling constantly in pain sucks. I know. But there's light at the end of the tunnel if you persevere, I promise.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow, I just thought of a really inappropriate song. One can hear it if they watch the opening credits of a certain 1970 film set in a medical camp during the Korean War, but I don't recommend it for anyone going through depression...

Watch Fawlty Towers instead. Or The Office. The real British one, of course. Not that fake American one that goes on for like a million seasons.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> @atsizat: Bro, depression sucks. Loneliness sucks. Feeling constantly in pain sucks. I know. But there's light at the end of the tunnel if you persevere, I promise.


But remember this. The light at the end of the tunnel may well be an oncoming train!!


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Barbebleu said:


> But remember this. The light at the end of the tunnel may well be an oncoming train!!


At least that would be quick.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it's best not to dwell on what might happen when one's dying. I have always been rather frightened of death, but in 2009 I had an accident where I had both my dogs on leads and they pulled me over. I was unable to put out my hands to save myself so my head smashed onto the concrete in our back yard and for a moment I thought, 'This is it. This is death.' 

And I didn't feel frightened at all. I just thought, 'Chiz, in my fifties too. That's not very old.' As if I'd been short-changed! 

So you can't predict what even your own reaction will be, never mind when and how you are going to depart this life.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

There's no way of predicting the time or manner of one's death. Thus, impossible to know how much it will hurt.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

"_Death does not concern us, because as long as we exist, death is not here. And once it does come, we no longer exist_"
*Epicurus*

The real issue though, is to come as painless as it can be.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> @atsizat: Bro, depression sucks. Loneliness sucks. Feeling constantly in pain sucks. I know. But *there's light at the end of the tunnel if you persevere, I promise.*


Perhaps you could give supporting documentation in a religious post in the Groups part of this site? I am sure many are wondering how you are so confident that you can promise. I am not saying you are wrong, just would like to hear more about it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Words of encouragement don't need to be backed up by one's religious beliefs or any documentation.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Were they given Morphine or something in hospital in order not to feel pain?


Hospice. So in the home, but under the supervision of medical professionals.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> Perhaps you could give supporting documentation in a religious post in the Groups part of this site? I am sure many are wondering how you are so confident that you can promise. I am not saying you are wrong, just would like to hear more about it.


I did not intend for that statement to possess any religious connotation. I am simply speaking from my own experience.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I did not intend for that statement to possess any religious connotation. I am simply speaking from my own experience.


Sorry, I read way too much into it. Yes, there are many temporal tunnels we traverse that have light at their ends. I think we all have been through many of them, though some are much bigger than others. Still can be very rough while in the tunnel.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Skakner said:


> "_Death does not concern us, because as long as we exist, death is not here. And once it does come, we no longer exist_"
> *Epicurus*
> 
> The real issue though, is to come as painless as it can be.


The death could be slow, though. So Death is taking a long period of time in this case.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

As a mental health professional, a word of caution to anyone contemplating suicide. If you think life is bad now, how much worse would it be if you're permanently disabled by a failed suicide attempt? I've seen it, and it ain't pretty.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I think I'd prefer to go peacefully in my sleep, like my uncle.

Not like the screaming passengers in his car.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

_Oh how wrong you are_
_to think that the years _
_will never end. _
_We must die._

_Life is a dream,_
_that seams so sweet,_
_but joy is all too brief._
_We must die._
_Of no avail is medicine,_
_of no use is quinine,_
_we cannot be cured._
_We must die._

_Worthless are lamentations,_
_threats, bravado_
_produced by our courage._
_We must die._
_No learned doctrine _
_can find the words_
_to calm this boldness_
_We must die._

_There is no means_
_to untie this knot,_
_it is useless to flee._
_We must die._
_It is the same for everyone,_
_a wily man cannot_
_shield himself from the blow,_
_We must die._

_Cruel Death_
_is unfaithful to all,_
_and shames everyone._
_Die we must._
_And yet, o madness_
_o ravings,_
_it seems like lying to oneself._
_Die we must._

_We die singing,_
_we die playing_
_the cittern, the bagpipe, yet_
_die we must._
_We die dancing, _
_drinking, eating; _
_with this carrion,_
_die we must._

_Youths, children,_
_and all men_
_must end in dust._
_We must die._
_The healthy, the sick, _
_the brave, the defenceless,_
_must all make an end,_
_We must die._
_And when you are least_
_thinking of it, in your breat,_
_all comes to an end,_
_We must die._
_If you do not think of this,_
_you have lost your senses,_
_you are dead and you can say:_
_We must die._


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks, Couchie! I will now meditate on my dead, bloated, maggot ridden carcass in preparation for the inevitable. And I'm not even a Buddhist!


----------

